
Periodic Table of Best-in-Class SaaS Metrics - ksj2114
https://www.insightpartners.com/blog/periodic-table-saas-financial-operating-metrics/
======
urs2102
This is fantastic, I think for first time founders there’s a little bit of a
gap between how they see their business (primarily product focused) and how an
investor sees their business (primarily market focused).

Obviously as companies mature, founders see their business and can capture the
value proposition of their business in a more metric focused manner, but I’m
always looking for resources like this to get a peek into what people look for
in the latter stages.

------
memnonis
I wish more VC firms with proprietary portfolio data like this published it
publicly

